# Общий раздел > Чувства > Дружба >  Женская дружба

## Irina

*Американцы изучили женскую дружбу*

Свыше 70% женщин считают возможность оставаться самой собой главным показателем настоящей дружбы. К таким выводам пришли американские ученые, досконально изучив феномен женской дружбы.

Как передает портал «Психологический навигатор», в специальных исследованиях принимали участие женщины в возрасте от 25 до 35 лет.

Дамы указали в своих ответах, что настоящая подруга – это та, кому ты доверяешь (так ответили 63% участниц опроса) и та, которой не нужно объяснять мотивы своего поведения (так считают 24% респонденток). Исследователи выяснили, что, как правило, женщины предпочитают подруг примерно одного с ними возраста, а также тех, с кем они давно знакомы. При этом понятие «давно» в ответах участниц эксперимента варьируется от 10 до 21 года, в зависимости от возрастной категории респонденток.

Почти 30% участниц исследования указали, что их дружба возникла на работе, почти у 40% — в школе и у 32% — по окончании школы, в альма матер. На вопрос исследователей, какие правила женщины считают незыблемыми в дружбе, подавляющее большинство назвали способность быть рядом в трудную минуту и табу на флирт с мужчиной подруги.

Напомним, ранее исследователи определили, что каждой женщине для психологического комфорта необходимы 4 подруги.

Опросив более 1000 женщин в возрасте от 18 до 45 лет, ученые вычислили идеальное количество подруг, так как 2 могут поссориться, а оставшиеся в этом случае их помирят. Так считает 49% респонденток. Притом 90% женщин полагают, что самые верные подруги — те, с которыми можно делиться практически всем.

----------


## Mouse

Где-то читал такое высказывание (не дословно): женщины остаются подругами, пока между ними не станет мужщина. ( В смысле, что обеим понравиться)

----------


## Marusja

А у меня была ситуация, когда между мной и подружкой "стал мужчина", мы с ней обсудили эту тему и решили, что ни какой мужчина не стоит нашей дружбы...конечно можно сказать, что значит не сильно нравился и т.д., но скажу вам не очень просто, по крайне мере мне было принять такое решение.

----------


## Demention

*Marusja*, согласна. У меня с подругой тоже был такой случай. В итоге где сейчас тот парень и как он, понятия не имеем

----------


## Droplya

а у меня по ходу подруг не было. Ибо все бежали к парням.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну стремление построить семью у всех на первом плане. Вот так и получается.)

----------


## Droplya

Я понимаю )))
НО не так явно ведь. Учитывая, что с парнями потом расходились и приходили ко мне плакаться, а мне в один момент надоело. И именно с того момента подруг у меня нет близких.

----------

